# Help on school project. Opinions of Body mods!



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Hello, my school project is on the way people get looked at differently for the way they dress, or do there hair, or if they have piercings etc. _
_So I thought I'd ask here! _
_What are your opinions of piercings?_
_What do you think when you see a young person in all black?_
_What about outrageous hair? (Mohawk or bright colours for example.)_

_Thanks in advance. _


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Fire Eyes, there are many more variables that need to be considered. The age, education, geographic location, religion, profession, sex, race, etc. of the person being polled.

As an example, a young person from the inner city will have a much different opinion then a middle aged professional from the suburbs.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> As an example, a young person from the inner city will have a much different opinion then a middle aged professional from the suburbs.


_Yes, I know. That's why I'm asking for some different people's opinions. -rolls eyes- I am also asking friends, family etc. I need lots of peoples of opinions, different types of people, from different places. Thus why I'm asking here!_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Then speaking as an older business owner with grown children, I'm not crazy about piercings at all. I find them to be a distraction and complete turnoff.

Kids dressed in black. If you mean the whole garth thing, I see it as a phase same as spiked, colored hair. It's not permanent and harmless. My daughter went though the different color hair - full color, streaks, half and half. Some of it looked good on her while some looked goofy but I allowed it (she also had a tongue and navel piercing as well).

All in all, I can get by with the black clothes and the different hair styles, but I have a great deal of trouble with piercings.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Okay, thankyou. __Anyone else?_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

This is a question rather near and dear to my heart actually and I may not be anywhere near the norm of the answers you'll receive. 

I am a middle aged professional and I work for a global corporation that is rather conservative, yet I have multiple ear piercings and quite a few tattoos (most not visible in work attire). I don't think my career has suffered for it as I am seen and appreciated as the "creative" one and it is a bit more permissable in the workplace these days than in the past.

I do think people should think carefully about their long range career goals and the impact on visible body mods will be to that. My 18 yr old daughter was apprenticing to be a tattoo artist for quite a while but then decided that she may want to do something else with her life. She does have a few tattoos but was careful to have them in places not visible until she settles on what she wants to be when she grows up.

Sorry for the novel :wink:...but in short, I like to see well placed piercings, tattoos and funky hair! But that's just me.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Input from an older, middle America housewife. 
Piercings and tattoos should be well well thought out and well placed. I have a niece whose live in boyfriend is in the process of having some facial tats removed. He did them as a teenager and now in his late 20's sees the problems that judgment of others has in getting a job or any other white bread situation.
I have nothing against tattoos or piercings ( I have them) just keep them off your face and hands. 
The only dress or hair problems I have is wanting to pull up the pants of the kid serving me in a store. Please thongs and saggers I don't want to see your underwear!


----------



## Survalia (Mar 4, 2009)

*My 2 cents*

Middle aged, midwest conservative woman. I really do think that in this part of the country, a person with visible tatoos and facial piercings might be seen as slightly suspect, at least until more is known about them. These things may put the person farther down on a job list, for instance, when all other things are equal. If a young man with these modifications came to date my daughter, I would be slightly more anxious about him than otherwise. I would want to find out why he chooses to do these things.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Young 19yrs old woman, Finland, pretty little & homogenous town (=conspicious styles aren't so common over here). Personally I've some conspicious clothes but mainly I'm pretty "ordinary", inconspicious person. No piercings (when I was a child I had earrings) or tattoos.

At first I want to say I think it's everybody's own issue what to do with him/her body and I accept it. For me, small piercings like earrings or other restrained piercings/tattoos are ok and don't arouse any kind of specific conceptions or anything. If I meet a person who's all over covered with tattoos/piercings/ has very conspicuos bodymodifications I usually start to think what are his/her motives for that? What kind of person s/he's otherwise, under these bodymods? How about him/her attitude towards life and norms of society? (Now that sounds perhaps pretty negative but please don't take it so 'cos I mean it all neutral way).

When I see young person in black can it make me think two kind of thoughts:
1) If the person is "older" young (around 20yrs and older or something like that) I start to think her philosophy, why s/he had chosen that style, if there's some deeper philosophy behind these clothes and all kind of thoughts that I'd think with conspicious bodymods too. Please notice I mean that neutral way again.

2)If the person is very young I start to think about teenage and pain of it. That how you try to find your identity when you're teen. I usually also start to think if there's everything ok with the teen in black and if s/he has troubles with his/her life? I've found that sometimes teens who had troubles with their life express their bad feelings with style and clothes (which are often gloomy and dark). I still don't want to overgeneralize that all teens in black would have troubles.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I have tattoos, piercings, and wear black (It's slimming!). 
I book bands and have toured with greasy metal heads who don't shower (Unless you count the walmart bathroom sink).

I am also a 4.0 student, volunteer, work as a vet tech, and am a full time student.

My tattoo is on my foot where you can hide it. My other tattoos will be relatively hidden. I've had surface piercings and could still have them where I work, but I took them out mostly cause I got bored with it. 

Honestly, wearing black or having tattoo's/piercings don't bother me.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Coming from a seventeen year old East coast US girl...

In my opinion, piercings aren't bad at all. They can be taken out if necessary, and seem to be a way of expressing yourself in a way that isn't offensive to anyone else. I like piercings, they are unique and depending on the type, can make a person more classy and elegant. Tattoos also, if well thought out and placed, are okay. I, personally don't mind them anywhere, but some people seem to have a problem with them. As long as a person has reason behind it, I think that others should support them with their motives.

When I see a person in all black, I see a person who has chosen this style for a reason that is important to them. I, myself, do not do it, but that is just because i LOVE colors.  However, if they like their style, then I say go for it! People should be allowed to express themselves however they want and not be judged for it. I mean, afterall, America is a free country, and we talk about how judging others by how they look is wrong...

And lastly, crazy hair... I love it! Its a lot of fun and a stage that most people go through during at least one part of their life. It is a way of freely expressing yourself, and in my opinion, can be almost like a piece of art that you can take with you! If done properly, I think it can look pretty good actually. Also, it is just hair... If you don't like it, or change your mind about the crazy style or color, you can just wait for your hair to grow out or re-dye it.

All in all, in my opinion, what you do to yourself isn't affecting anyone else around you other than if they find it aesthetically unappealing, and it shouldn't matter what anyone else thinks but you. If you are happy, then do what you want. People will get over it and either learn to accept it, or move on.

Hope that was good. :]


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Thanks to everyone who has replied! Didn't expect to wake up to so many replies! If I had been awake I would have replied to your posts sooner, Haha._

_I agree with you Vidaloco, tattoo's on the neck/hands/face are silly. I personally wouldn't get any tattoo's I couldn't hide when I get older._

_Spastic Dove; Wow. I've read some of your posts and (honestly) never saw you to be one in black with tatts and piercings. You learn something new everyday!_


_Just to add, my opinion._
_I like piercings, I think they're awesome but I don't like over the top piercings like 'cheek piercings' and the 'naslang' (which is straight through the nose, yes one side to the other throught the middle and all, ouch). _
_And tattoo's can be nice, if they have a meaning and are small and hideable. Sleeves and neck tatt's are stupid._


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Heh. That was kind of the point I was making  










This is me senior year at the height of my piercings. If you look you can see the surface piercing by my left eye. (Dont have it anymore as I was worried it was beginning to reject. Im a sophomore in college now)










Thats the tattoo on my foot, probably about an inch long. 

I wear black pretty often because frankly I think it looks good on me. I dont have purple hair and I would never get a facial or hand piercing, but I do like the self expression, especially of tattoos. 

My looks change as fequently as my mood though ;P


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Ha ha, SD.

I'm 19, full time college student, work, volunteer, whatever else.

I love piercings on the right person. I think they look hot on SD. ;] I, however, could never pull them off. I've got two in each ear. I'd like a few more, ears only, because that's about the only thing that would look good on me. I really think it depends on the person. I know a lot of classy professional people with more than a few piercings, and then I know some not-so-classy people who use their piercings as a way to advertise that...

Tattoos, I think, need to be appropriately placed and shouldn't be visible in a professional situation. But I think they can really interesting on the right individual. I don't like tattoos that I have to read (I knew a girl with a paragraph tattooed on her back - to this day I don't know what it says...) and I also think they shouldn't be on your face or anything like that. I couldn't ever get one because I'm paranoid about what'll happen to it when I get old. Lol.

Wearing all black... if it works. I wear black a lot... it makes me look thin. o.0 But I love colors. It doesn't bother me really. I guess I'm not sure I understand it completely? Is it self-expression? I don't really know.

I know that in the work place, if two people have the same credentials and the only thing that's different is that one has a ton of piercings and the other one doesn't... you can almost always guarantee that the one without lots of piercings/visible tattoos gets the job. Just life. 

Do what you like. I dig it. :]


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm a 21 yr old stay at home mother to two, hope to have a boarding/lesson stable some day.

I have my ears pierced but dont keep jewellery in. I have had my lip pierced (by my boyfriend) and my tounge, but both are out now. My boyfriend had his ears, eyebrow, nose, lip and tounge pierced. They have all slowly came out. I don't mind them at all, they can always be removed at a later date.

Tattoos, I dont have any....yet. I plan on getting a few. Anything big will not be able to be seen unless I'm in a bikini, so whatever. I wouldnt have obvious ones as they limit job possibilities. My boyfriend has three. One on each shoulder, which can be hidden by sleeves, and one on his head. Youcan't see that one unless he has his mohawk or is bald. Again, I could care less about tattoos. If someone is covered in them, whatever. But I do tend to judge someone if they have a tattoo that is rude or vulgar in an obvious spot. But otherwise if it doesnt affect me, whatever.

Black clothes. I wear alot of black. Not so much as my younger years. But If something comes in a few colors, and black is one, Ill usually go with black since it goes with anything. I dont have a huge wardrobe so I need stuff that will go with pretty much everything else I wear. That being said, all my horse gear is black. My breeches, my shirts, my helmet and boots (will be, not yet dyed). It just works for me. I do have some colorful pieces though that I wear when Im in an upbeat mood. I have no issue with goth styles, or cothing colors in general. Skimpy clothing I do though. Thats a whole other topic.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

Whipple said:


> I have no issue with goth styles, or cothing colors in general. Skimpy clothing I do though. Thats a whole other topic.


_I agree. I would much rather be seen as a 'goth' then a ... Whatever you call girls that wear skimpy clothes (Don't know exactly which words I'm aloud to use!). And I would also much rather be seen haveing round with 'goths' then 'skimpy dressers'. _


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

That's definitely true. I'd rather be around people who dress in black than people who wear next to nothing...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I need to add...The piercings that bother me are the ones that stretch the skin out. Those won't grow back once the wearer decides they don't want it. Like this :shock:


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh wow! Matt has his ears stretched, but to maybe a couple centimeters. That is outrageous! The ears dont bother me so much, but the nose just looks kinda dumb.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats a good way of saying it Leah. You can look classy with piercings, tattoos and black clothes. You can look trashy with them too. It depends on why youre doing it and the person really. 

Gauging (Where they stretch it out) can go back to normal size up until I believe a 2 gauge. 
Mine were 2s at one point. They are back to normal now. Depending on how you stretch them, your skin, and how you take care of them, they have a better chance of shrinking back to 18 (A standard ear piercing)


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

26 year old, white, female, democrat, lives in east Texas, have Bachelors degree. Never had any piercings, tattoos.

I don't like piercings. I think they tend to look trashy if anywhere but on ears on females.

When I see a young person all in black I think they are sad. Why not wear color!

All that being said diversity is the spice of life...just not my particular flavor in this case.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Ugh. I WISH I could wear colour. I look good in black, white, and earth tones. Thats it. 

I swear it's because Im a pasty redhead. Some other gingers can rock the bright colours though...  Lucky jerks.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Whipple said:


> Oh wow! Matt has his ears stretched, but to maybe a couple centimeters. That is outrageous! The ears dont bother me so much, but the nose just looks kinda dumb.


I agree. I just can't see taking something beyond the point of no return in the stretching or "gouging" Plastic surgery would be the only way to get it back to original size. True?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

True for anything larger than a 2gauge or maybe a 0 if you wanted it to go back to normal (an 18 gauge which is the size hole you get a normal ear piercing with). 

They will all get smaller if you take out the plugs, but anything larger than a 0 probably isn't going to go back all the way. 
You can increase your chances of the hole getting smaller with proper stretching techniques (Stretch a small amount at a time, clean properly, do not punch). Punching is basically taking something similar to your ear and making a hole. So instead of stretching slowly, you can start with a size 0 and then work your way up to something like the picture posted.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I don't mind tattoos - my husband has them ALL over his upper chest/ribs and arms. I have a tattoo on my wrist and will proceed to get full sleeves of tattoos.

However, I enjoy tattoos because of the artwork behind them and the bright colors. My husband draws his own up and I draw mine as well.

I don't like piercings other than ears and in women only. I'm really not sure why that is. Personally, I find naval piercings to be trashy. Go figure. 

Crazy hair color doesn't bother me in the least and I have had my hair Crayola-colored a few times before. 








<--Me with red hair.

I have also worn my hair in a faux-hawk before, it stood about five inches tall. 

I own a LOT of black clothing, because I think it looks much better and polished. My husband wears a lot of black clothing as well, once again - a more polished look. We wear color, too, don't get me wrong, but primarily black shirts. 

I am 22, married, a Republican and from the midwest. Although we did live in California before moving now to North Carolina. For a good while I was a housewife, the whole Betty Crocker deal. Now I'm a newspaper reporter and photographer.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

OMG, sixxofdiamonds, I think you would look so awesome with one of those upper lip piercings! I don't think many people can pull it off, they tend to look like pimples, but you could! Especially with the red hair.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

18 y/o girl from midwest US
I don't mind tattoos at all. Love the full sleeves.
Piercings on the other hand... I hate it when people go overboard. A few is fine, but too much just looks weird. But if that's what they wanna do, then go for it I guess. Crazy hair is always cool! 
I once dyed my hair purple! 
Mohawks rock!! I just don't like the greasy hairness.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Whipple said:


> OMG, sixxofdiamonds, I think you would look so awesome with one of those upper lip piercings! I don't think many people can pull it off, they tend to look like pimples, but you could! Especially with the red hair.



A monroe piercing? Well, I have a birthmark that looks like it's a piercing. When I worked at a dental clinic once, they asked me to take it out. I was confused. Then I told them that it was a beauty mark, au naturale.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

This bother the heck outta me


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

If the peicing are resonable they dont bother me. My belly button is peiced(im 13 i know that is young but i dont care) and i have 4 peircing in each ear.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_I agree with the whole 'gauging' thing is stupid, but only if you don't consider the consequences. I have my ears a tiny bit stretched (10 gauge, which is 2.4mm I think) and I used to have my septum piercing stretched to 8 gauge which is 3mm. Note: Septum piercing is the middle part of your nose in case you didn't know.

I also have five piercings on one ear (three lobes, industrial & tragus), four on the other (three lobes & one normal cartilage piercing), nose (nostril), septum, tongue frenulum, and three piercings on my belly button.
Equaling fifteen. 

I love piercings so long as you know you're going to be left with scars.
If you don't know what these piercings are, I could post pictures. _


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

ok I need to put my input in here. I'm 17 (almost 18) I love my piercings and tattoos. I will not regret them. I have my navel, nose, lip and my ears all done. My ears are guaged in certing places. I have people who judge me, I let them say what they say except with really rude people. Esp if they say something really nasty then I'll say something nasty right back.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

oh yeah and I've had my snakebites done. My ears were gauged at a 00 at one point. I've had my septum, both sides of my nose, tragus that was gauged.


----------

